# Panne sur iMac G3 500 (alimentation, pile ?)



## bish0p (22 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai tenté ma chance dans d'autres forums, j'essaie ici. Voici les caractéristiques du Mac :

Mac G3 Blue Dalmatian (début 2001)
2001-02
Mac OS X 10.3.9
500 MHz
CD-RW à chargement par aspiration
Disque dur de 20 Go
2x64Mo

C'est un Mac que j'ai récuperé d'occasion, il a tourné plusieurs semaines sans aucun problème à partir du moment où je l'ai récuperé mais ces jours-ci il montrait quelques signes de fatigue :

- Plantage (curseur de souris figé, système bloqué)
- Difficultés à démarrer la bête
- Le mac sentait parfois le chaud
(Je crois également me souvenir que lorsque je suis rentré de vacances l'horloge s'est déréglée).

Depuis le début de la semaine, le systeme ne démarre tout simplement plus.

Voici les symptomes :

Lorsque le mac est mis sous tension via le bouton power en façade, le disque dur est mis sous tension également (j'entends bien le bruit caractéristique), le lecteur CD est fonctionnel (je peux inserer et éjecter des disques avec un épingle).
*MAIS *la led qui éclaire le bouton power ne s'allume pas, par ailleurs je n'entends pas le "gong" du démarrage et je n'ai absolument rien à l'écran même si je l'entends crépiter. Quelques secondes après le mac s'éteint de lui même.

J'ai ouvert le mac et une led verte est allumée sur la carte mère lorsqu'il est mis sous tension.

On m'a dirigé vers la pile du Mac vu les problèmes d'horloge et de démarrage qui peuvent être liés à la PMU.

Voici les références de la pile qui se trouve sur la carte mère actuelle -> Tadiran TL-2150 : TADIRAN 1/2AA 3.6V *950MAH* LITHIUM BATTERY

Hors d'après le site d'Apple et leur référence 922-4028, la pile que je dois inserer est une *850 mAh* qui correspond donc à la référence chez Tadiran TL-5151.

Ma question, dois-je me procurer la même pile que celle qui était sur la carte mère ou me procurer celle référencée chez Apple ? Ou au contraire, l'ampérage/heure n'a aucun importance... sachant que j'ai testé avec une 1200mAh et que ça n'a rien donné.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Septembre 2006)

Tu as test&#233; avec quelle pile? une pile 1,5V ou 3,6V?
Comme je te l'ai dit, l'Ah correspond &#224; la capacit&#233; de la pile, &#224; son autonomie si tu preferes


----------



## bish0p (22 Septembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Tu as testé avec quelle pile? une pile 1,5V ou 3,6V?



J'ai testé avec exactement cette pile là donc du 3,6 V

Dans un autre forum, un contributeur me dit qu'il est complement déconseillé d'utiliser un autre ampérage.


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Septembre 2006)

Je pense que &#231;a a peu d'importance...

J'ai remplac&#233; des batteries de telephones, d'appareil photo, de camescopes, par des modeles avec un amperage plus important, et la diff&#233;rence, c'est l'autonomie qui est plus importante.

Malheureusement pour toi, c'est peut etre un autre probleme que la pile


----------



## bish0p (22 Septembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je pense que ça a peu d'importance...
> 
> 
> Malheureusement pour toi, c'est peut etre un autre probleme que la pile



Il y a des chances mais je veux être sûr. Pour cela, je vais tenter de me procurer LA référence conseillé par Apple.

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Jack Dell (22 Septembre 2006)

je pense que cela n'a rien a voir avec la pile, j'ai lu quelque part que l'on pouvait demarrer avec une pile morte. Il n'y a que sur les très vieux mac qu'une pile morte peut empecher le démarrage.
Je pense plutôt a un probleme de carte analogique (ou PAV) bref celle qui s'occupe de l'écran et de l'alim, ta carte mere semble correcte vu que tu démarre et que la diode verte s'allume...mais des spécialiste te renseigneront mieux. regardes un peu les posts qui parle d'imac qui s'eteint ou ne s'allume plus; c'est generalement la THT. On en parle aussi sur macbidouille...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2006)

Jack Dell a dit:


> Il n'y a que sur les très vieux mac qu'une pile morte peut empecher le démarrage.



En fait, il n'y a que sur deux modèles : Le LC475 (et ses avatars Performa xxx), qui démarre, mais avec un écran qui refuse obstinément de s'allumer, et un PowerMac de la première génération, je crois, mais je ne sais plus lequel.


----------



## claude72 (22 Septembre 2006)

Le PowerMac 6100.

(et il y en a aussi un 3e : le Mac IIFX)


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2006)

Salut,
J'ai eu un problème similaire peu de temps après l'achat du même Mac il y a 5 ans.  Il a commencé par ne plus démarrer à tous les coups avec les memes symptomes que toi, mais après 3 ou 4 essais ça voulait bien en moudre. Puis ça  s'est dégradé jusqu'à 'plus rien'.
Comme il était sous garantie le SAV de la FNAC l'a récupéré et réparé.
Verdict : Carte d'alimentation défectueuse.
Depuis, plus de soucis, c'est d'ailleurs avec ce G3 500 que je suis en train de te repondre


----------



## bish0p (24 Septembre 2006)

Romuald a dit:


> Salut,
> Verdict : Carte d'alimentation défectueuse.
> Depuis, plus de soucis, c'est d'ailleurs avec ce G3 500 que je suis en train de te repondre



Bien ! J'ai en ce moment un iMac G3 350 qui fonctionne très bien. Comment savoir si je peux sans risque, échanger les cartes mères de l'un avec l'autre ? Afin de retrouver mon iMac 500, les deux modèles sont-ils compatibles à 100% ?

Je compte tenter de les démonter cet apres-midi si je trouve le temps.


----------



## DUTE (30 Septembre 2006)

Non, il n'est pas possible d'installer une carte 500 mhz sur une "carcasse" 350 - 400 mhz. Le processeur n'est pas au même endroit et il y a un bossage sur la plaque d'alu qui porte la carte : il est en contact  (juste sous le processeur) et il permet la diffusion de la chaleur. C'est donc un élément important. Sur les cartes 500 mhz le processeur n'est plus au même endroit de plus le processeur chauffe plus qu'à 350 mhz et serait moins refroidi !!!
Pour le reste, tout parait indentique : cable, position des connexions ... mais il y a un piège !!


----------



## bish0p (1 Octobre 2006)

Mince c'est donc mort pour un échange standard de la carte mère.. trop facile  

Dans mon cas, je place la solution autrement, je suis dipose de deux iMac un 350 et un 500, l'alimentation(ou la vidéo) du 500 est morte que puis-je remplacer avec l'un pour faire fonctionner l'autre ?


----------



## DUTE (1 Octobre 2006)

Il est possible de changer la carte d'alim pour le tube cathodique (cette dernière claque très facilement : c'est la maladie de ces imac) ... mais il faut débrancher cette carte du tube et c'est là qu'il faut connaitre la bonne manipe pour décharger le tube  car il subsite de très haute tension au niveau du branchement sur le tube ... même après beaucoup de temps (plusieurs jours ..). C'est très dangeureux en cas de mauvaise manip !!!

Après il faut réétalonner le tube (les 3 couleurs) avec les applications nécessaires (que je ne connais pas !!!). Bref, il faut vraiment "toucher". 

Je tiens tout ca de mon beauf, technicien apple depuis vingts ans !! Il a 4 imac en rade pour cette même panne !!! La carte alim vaut 150  ht (plus qu'un imac d'occas !) sans compter le boulot !!


----------



## bish0p (2 Octobre 2006)

J'ai du nouveau, la carte m&#232;re de l'iMac 500 colle parfaitement dans la "carcasse" de l'iMac 350, l'emplacement du CPU est identique et de la plaque &#233;galement, comme quoi... 

J'ai donc pu faire mes tests et voil&#224; ce qu'il en ressort, si on utilise le jargon mac il faut differencier la logic board (LB) de la down converter board (DCB).

Sur le 350 (qui fonctionne bien), j'ai laiss&#233; intact le CRT et le PAV, je n'ai demont&#233; que la LB+DCB plus facile d'acc&#232;s.


CRT-PAV350+LB500+DBC500 = KO (alimentation ok une fois sur deux, bouton allum&#233; en fa&#231;ade mais l'OS ne d&#233;marre pas m&#234;me si le "grattement" du disque est perceptible ainsi que le crepitement de l'&#233;cran mais pas de vid&#233;o)
CRT-PAV350+LB500+DBC350 = KO (idem)
CRT-PAV350+LB350+DBC500 = OK
CRT-PAV500+LB350+LB350 = KO (aucun signal, aucun alimentation mais le CRT-PAV500 a &#233;t&#233; drolement secou&#233;, je pense avoir mis fin &#224; ses jours donc &#231;a ne m'&#233;tonne pas).

 J'ai test&#233; avec la pile, les barettes du 350 et les r&#233;sultats sont les m&#234;mes. Le probl&#232;me vient donc sans aucun doute de la Logic board non ? Quel &#233;lement peut empecher le demarrage du systeme ?

Moi qui voulait r&#233;cuperer la logic board, je crois que c'est foutu... 

Ps: pour info l'un est un iMac G3 350 ici et l'autre un imac G3 500 l&#224;


----------



## DUTE (9 Octobre 2006)

Désolé, cela devient vraiment trop pointu pour moi ... j'en toucherai un mot à mon bof lorsque j'irai récupérer mon imac ... 24' chez lui le WE prochain.

Toutefois, es-tu bien certain d'avoir une 500 mhz, car nous avions 5 imac g3 : 1 x 350 en état de marche ; 2 x 350 alim HS ; 1 x 400 alim HS mais carte mère identique au 350 (donc cette carte est passée sur le 350 sans aucun blème puisque c'est avec celui-ci que je t'écris !!) MAIS la carte 500 avait vraiment une différence au niveau du CPU !! Si ce n'est pas le même cas pour toi, cela voudrait dire que Apple a sorti 2 types de carte mere 500 mhz !! curieux .. mais pas impossible !


----------



## DUTE (9 Octobre 2006)

as-tu résolu le blème ?  Veux tu que j'en cause  mon beauf ?


----------



## bish0p (17 Octobre 2006)

DUTE a dit:


> as-tu résolu le blème ?  Veux tu que j'en cause  mon beauf ?



Problème mis en standby pour l'instant donc toujours d'actualité.

D'après Apple, il existe bien plusieurs type de G3 500 :


iMac DV Special Edition (Eté 2000)    2000-08    Snow, Graphite
iMac (début 2001)            2001-02    Indigo, Blue Dalmatian, Flower Power
iMac (Eté 2001)                2001-07    Indigo
iMac (Eté 2001)                2001-07    Indigo, Snow
iMac (Eté 2001)                2001-09    Indigo
Le mien est le 2 et je te confirme que le CPU est à la même place.

Si tout beauf peut me donner son avis, je suis preneur...


----------



## DUTE (13 Novembre 2006)

Excuses le délai... mais mon Imac 24' m'accapares !!! J'en ai complètement oublié mon vieux compagnon imac G3 !! Ton blème est-il toujours d'actualité ? Si oui, j'en toucherai un mot à mon beauf !!
Je lui est déjà demandé si Apple avait sorti plusieurs type de carte pour une même fréquence ; il ne le savait pas précisément, mais cela ne lui a pas paru impossible (croisement d'ancienne carte poussé au max et les nouvelles mieux équipées (DV, USB 2 ...)).

Pour les question de "CRT-PAV350+LB500+DBC500 ect...." je peux lui demander.
Mais le bruit suspect laisse à penser que l'alim HF a dérouilleé ... déjà qu'elles claquent sans qu'on les chatouille !!!


----------



## guiguilap (3 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, excusez-moi de déterrer ce sujet, mais j'ai le même soucis avec mon iMac G3 350 Mhz, tout marche, mais ça se fige souvent, et même lors du chargement du CD d'installation de Mac OS X... Si quelqu'un a la solution, je suis preneur !

Merci d'avance


----------



## charliegironde (6 Mars 2008)

*BONJOUR*

je profite de la remonter de ce post , pour moi aussi , demander de l'aide car j'ai recuperer un imac *G3 400 MHZ* qui ne demarre plus , juste le bouton power qui s'allume mais rien quand on appuie dessus.
j'ai demonter l'engin hier soir pour retirer la pile pendant 3 min et appuyer sur le bouton reset de la carte mere , mais toujours rien .

je suis ouvert a tout temoignage pour pouvoir sauver cet imac .


----------



## charliegironde (7 Mars 2008)

Bonjour

j'ai redémonter la bete hier , toujours pas de démarrage , sur la carte mere la p'tite led verte est allumé .
je pense que ça viens de l'alim et vous vous en pensez quoi ???????


----------



## Invité (7 Mars 2008)

A priori, je dirais la carte PAV.Clique sur 'iMac" dans ma signature.


----------



## charliegironde (7 Mars 2008)

je pense aussi que ça peut etre cette carte , es ce que c'est chiant a changer ? dangereux (THT) ? combien elle vaut ?? etc .....
merci d'avance


----------



## Invité (7 Mars 2008)

Si c'est ça (la carte Pav), le problème, c'est de trouver la carte à un prix raisonnable en France.
On en trouve aux Usa sur Ebay, mais avec le port, c'est prohibitif.
De toutes façons, il faut faire tous les tests "no power" du manuel de réparation, pour savoir ce qui ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## charliegironde (7 Mars 2008)

ET je le trouve où ce manuel de réparation  , stp.


----------



## Invité (7 Mars 2008)

Regarde tes messages privés !


----------



## guiguilap (13 Avril 2008)

Personne n'a jamais été dans le même cas que moi ?


----------



## Invité (13 Avril 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Personne n'a jamais été dans le même cas que moi ?



On ne peut pas dire que tu sois particulièrement explicite dans tes explications sur ton premier post !
Essaie de donner plus de détails si tu veux une réponse. :rateau:


----------



## guiguilap (13 Avril 2008)

En fait, j'ai acheté il y a deux ans un iMac G3 350 mhz (ceux de la période des DV mais le bas de gamme dépourvu de firewire), qui fonctionnait bien chez moi, mais le monsieur qui me l'a vendu avait déjà eu des soucis de gel d'écran qui avaient été signalés chez un réparateur, qui lui n'avait rien constaté... Cette machine à donc eu un temps où elle à "re-fonctionné" ! 
Mais quand j'ai changé le disque dur, c'est là que sont arrivés les problèmes : j'essayais d'installer Mas OS 10.2.X sans succès, l'installation "bloquait", c'est à dire qu'a un moment donné, l'écran se figeait, la "pizza" de couleur ne tournait plus, et le curseur était gelé.
J'avais donc essayé de réinstaller OS 9.2.2 aves succès cette fois-ci, je parviens donc maintenant à booter sur ce disque dur, mais au bout de quelques minutes, même soucis : l'écran se fige...

J'avais pensé à un problème de mémoire, j'ai testé avec plusieurs barrettes, une d'origine et l'autre non, toujours pareil...

Je cherche donc à présent de l'aide, n'arrivant pas à trouver seul !

Merci d'avance


----------



## Invité (13 Avril 2008)

Quelle version du firmware sur ton Mac ?


----------



## guiguilap (14 Avril 2008)

La dernière version, 4. je sais pas quoi


----------



## Invité (14 Avril 2008)

Si ce n'est pas la 4.1.9, je t'engage tant que tu peux démarrer sous 9 à la refaire. ICI.


----------



## guiguilap (14 Avril 2008)

Si si c'est bien elle installée, et en ce moment je suis sous os 9.2.2, et c'est toujours bloqué.


----------



## Invité (14 Avril 2008)

Bon, ce problème éliminé (le firmware), il reste le disque dur. De plus d'après ton post, tes problèmes récents seraient plutôt lié à ce disque. 
Combien de Gigas ?
Quelles caractéristiques ?
Aurais-tu la possibilité d'essayer un autre disque dur, genre 20Go, pour voir si ça change les choses ?


----------



## guiguilap (14 Avril 2008)

C'est un disque dur neuf acheté chez MacWay. Un 80 Go. Pour ce qui est du disque, je ne sais plus où j'ai mis l'ancien, donc aucun moyen de tester.


----------



## Invité (14 Avril 2008)

Je suppose que tu as essayé un reset de la carte mère ?


----------



## guiguilap (14 Avril 2008)

Non, comment faire ? 

Faut appuyer sur le petit point gris en haut a gauche des barrettes de RAM pendant 8 secondes ?

Si c'était ça, alors ça change rien à mon souci !


----------



## Invité (14 Avril 2008)

Je re-copie les instruction :



> Resetting the PMU (Power Management Unit) on the logic board
> can resolve many system problems. Whenever you have a unit that
> fails to power up, you should follow this procedure before
> replacing any modules.
> ...



Donc, il faut plusieurs choses :
la pile interne en bon état
attendre au moins 10s après avoir enlever le cordon d"alimentation
presser sur le bouton en question
attendre au moins 10s avant de re-connecter l'ordi au réseau.

Après, j'ai plus d'idées ! :rose:


----------

